
Is the great California drought finally quitting? - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-storms-drought-20170111-story.html
======
olliej
Uh no? A few days/weeks of rain aren't enough to recover from years of not
having any.

A long drought means that even when rain does subsequently fall it just runs
back into the ocean - the ground is too dry and there aren't sufficient
catchment areas to slow it down.

CA needs months of the rain that we had for a single signle day. First to get
the ground absorbing water again, and only then will aquifers and the like
start seeing any recovery.

This is all drought recovery 101 :-/

~~~
nickgrosvenor
So you didn't read the article then...

